# newbie to Freebsd



## dwater2010 (May 28, 2010)

What is a best way to start learning FreeBSD from kernel perspective? I am basically network engineer and never had in-depth usage of Linux/Unix OS. I would like to understand the memory and CPU resource allocation for processes, IPC and socket communication mainly. Please guide me in which direction should I move?


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2010)

There's  "The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System" by Marshall Kirk McKusick and George V. Neville-Neil.

Seems like I saw something about videos of the class that uses this book somewhere, but can't remember where.

...oh, of course: https://www.mckusick.com/buylist.html


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2010)

A nice start is the Developers handbook


----------

